# Neve no Gerês-Xurés - 17 de janeiro de 2015



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

Bom, como seria uma pena não partilhar mais imagens do nosso belo Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês - e do não menos belo Parque Natural do Xurés dos nossos vizinhos galegos - pintados de branco, colocarei neste tópico mais alguns instantâneos, registados no passado sábado, 17 de janeiro.

Vamos lá! 

Na subida para Lindoso, a primeira paragem programada, tive o primeiro vislumbre da nossa "amiga" alva e fria que me iria acompanhar, ao longe e ao perto, ao longo de praticamente todo o dia. Os níveis de excitação dispararam de imediato! 

Já no castelo de Lindoso, delicadas nuvens envolviam os topos de alguns picos sobranceiros à albufeira do Alto Lindoso num cenário de grande beleza.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E logo ali, do outro lado da fronteira, alguma neve era já bem visível no topo da Serra de Santa Eufémia.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Dali já pouco mais se via. Depois de algumas fotografias ao castelo e aos espigueiros de Lindoso, era hora de rumar a Castro Laboreiro através de uma breve passagem por território galego.

Ao passar a ponte sobre a albufeira, _something caught my eye_ e vi-me "obrigado" a fazer um pequeno desvio até Lantemil; as vistas para as serras de Santa Eufémia, Amarela e Gerês-Xurés sobre o leito da albufeira e pintalgadas de branco eram simplesmente deslumbrantes e dignas de registo fotográfico. Não me fiz rogado e a minha máquina também não! 



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Decidi continuar até ao final da estrada, até ao pequeno povoado de Quintela, para mais uns momentos de grande inspiração... para além dos picos nevados quase que se conseguia "ver" Pitões das Júnias.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

De volta à estrada, subindo pelos Montes do Pincho e Serra de Queguas e já a metros da fronteira portuguesa na Ameijoeira, um miradouro coberto de neve abre-se a sul e por entre as nuvens baixas que por ali já pairavam literalmente sobre a minha cabeça, mais uma vez o Gerês-Xurés se apresentava em todo o seu alvo e místico esplendor invernal.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Passada a fronteira, estava um frio de rachar, a paisagem mudava completamente. A nossa "amiga" estava já mesmo ali "à mão de semear", cobrindo de branco as esculturais formações graníticas da Serra da Peneda e que deixavam já adivinhar Castro Laboreiro.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Da fronteira até Castro Laboreiro era muita a acumulação; um cenário de sonho para os "loucos por neve"! 
Infelizmente não havia sítio para parar o carro e não me arrisquei a parar na berma cheia de neve. Não queria que o passeio acabasse logo ali!  Essas imagens não as posso portanto partilhar convosco... fica a minha palavra que estava deslumbrante.

Cenário semelhante se verificava já em Castro Laboreiro e nem saí do carro. Só mais à frente, um pouco antes de Lamas de Mouro, me arrisquei a fazê-lo.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Algures por baixo das nuvens, Melgaço e o vale do Minho.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2015 às 23:32)

Um pouco mais à frente, em Porto Ribeiro, lá consegui de forma segura estacionar o carro e fazer uma caminhada de dois ou três quilómetros ao longo da estrada que leva à Bouça dos Homens. E aí sim pude finalmente ter uma verdadeira experiência na neve. Pisar, tocar, apertar a neve e sentir o frio nas mãos, atirar umas bolas, só faltou mesmo fazer um boneco e um _snow angel_! Mas isso também já seria demais! 

As fotos essas foram muitas... difícil seria não serem. 



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2015 às 23:45)

E lá fui andando...



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

...até que os céus se tornaram mais ameaçadores. Vinha lá mais neve! Estava na hora de jogar pelo seguro e voltar para trás.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Completamente deslumbrado, e com as mãos geladas - com a excitação as luvas ficaram no carro :assobio: - lá fui caminhando, sem pressas, de volta ao dito.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

De volta ao carro, e depois de alguns momentos mais "atribulados" no início da descida para a Senhora da Peneda, lá segui viagem. Algumas centenas de metros antes de chegar ao santuário já chovia. Lá em cima, já nevava.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Depois de uma breve paragem para restabelecer energias, parti rumo à próxima paragem alguns quilómetros mais à frente; o miradouro de Tibo. Como seria de esperar, a paisagem, embora com os picos mais altos da serra ocultos pelas nuvens, não desiludiu. Um dos mais belos miradouros da Peneda-Gerês na minha opinião.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tibo, Rouças e Gavieira.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vale do rio Peneda, com o santuário bem lá ao longe quase a tocar as nuvens.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Senhora da Peneda.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(continua)


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

E estava na hora de partir, rumo ao Soajo, não sem antes voltar a admirar a imponente paisagem que se estendia aos meus pés e que nos faz sentir tão pequeninos.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Algumas curvas mais à frente, o vale do rio Castro Laboreiro lá estava, belo como sempre...



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E já às portas do Soajo, um último adeus à neve da Serra Amarela.



Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Fim! 

Depois foi o regresso ao Porto debaixo de chuva e recuperar de um dia cheio de emoções fortes!


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2015 às 02:05)

Grande viagem!  

Região para mim completamente desconhecida, mas sempre tão bela nas imagens que aqui muitos de vós têm deixado.
Infelizmente gastamos tanto dinheiro a viajar para fora e esquecemos ou não valorizamos o que temos cá no país. Por vezes confundimos a indignação com os que nos chefiam com o belo país que temos e numa espécie de vingança, viramos as costas ao que é nosso em detrimento do estrangeiro.
Não sei quando, mas também me hei-de perder nesse cantinho mágico um dia, também o pisarei e literalmente provarei as suas neves! 

Enquanto não me faço à estrada, obrigado pela viagem João. Belas e deslumbrantes imagens com uma descrição intimista que me fizeram estar lá um pouquinho, quase senti os cheiros e escutei o vento!

Grande partilha!

O meu muito obrigado!

Um abraço aqui dos alentejos quase Espanha!


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Jan 2015 às 09:35)

Excelente trabalho, este último conjunto de fotos, a mistura de cores entre as árvores, os terrenos, etc., simplesmete fantático.
Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2015 às 14:25)

Excelentes fotos, essa zona é realmente encantadora!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 16:21)

Maravilhas excelentemente fotografadas, com uma qualidade de topo! Obrigado por este belíssimo trabalho e partilha.
Reparei que algumas das fotos não aparecem nas mensagens, mas isso não é problema porque a visualização no Flickr é melhor ainda.
Parabéns por esta fabulosa galeria, a juntar a muitas mais que tens apresentado!


Edit: agora já aparecem todas.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Estupendo!! Uma reportagem muito, muito boa!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

Grande, grande reportagem, fotos espectaculares(como sempre!) de um sitio que ainda não conheço, infelizmente.
Temos sítios incrivelmente belos em Portugal.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

Obrigado pessoal!  Ainda bem que gostaram.


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2015 às 00:20)

Grande reportagem! 

Sendo eu de Melgaço, posso dizer que captaste ao pormenor toda a beleza desta zona. Obrigado.


----------



## ogalo (22 Jan 2015 às 20:30)

Grande reportagem, são locais já conhecidos, mas quanto mais vezes lá vou ,  mais vontade tenho de lá ir novamente ....

Obrigado pelas fotos ...


----------



## nelson972 (23 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Winter Wonderland. Gerês-Xurés Biosphere Reserve, 17-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Fantástica a vista desse miradouro! 
Partilho aqui duas fotos tiradas do mesmo local, em 1991 e em 2006.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2015 às 19:40)

Excelentes fotos Nelson! São bem evidentes as diferenças ao nível do coberto arbóreo; hoje temos uma paisagem bem mais verde do que há 24 anos atrás. Pena é que no meio daqueles pinhais já haja muita acácia, especialmente junto ao santuário.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Fev 2015 às 11:54)

Excelente trabalho, João Pedro. Já há bastante tempo que não passo por lá.

Fez-me recordar aqueles passeios que antes fazia pelo Alto Minho.

Obrigado.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2015 às 20:13)

Obrigado Relâmpago! 
Que te sirvam então de inspiração para um regresso à Peneda-Gerês!


----------

